# Worst pain you have ever felt?



## Flop (Dec 23, 2014)

What is the worst amount of pain you've experienced?   I'd have to say when I partially tore my Achilles tendon. *shudders*

If you're going to go into great detail about it, at least put it in a spoiler to let others know.


----------



## sej (Dec 23, 2014)

When I had 10 alsers(they are like mouth sores) in my mouth all at once.
Gosh that was horrible, I couldn't eat anything


----------



## riummi (Dec 23, 2014)

Hm I can't say I've had any horrible experiences with pain but if I had to choose, it would be when I got my teeth extracted for braces. There were so many shots on my gums and ugh I always get scared when I remember it xD or the other time I slammed my pinky in between a really heavy door.


----------



## Jarrad (Dec 23, 2014)

I can tolerate most forms of pain. Like I had surgery on the scalp of my head whilst awake and it didn't really hurt that much. 

but strangely, the worst pain I've ever felt was when I fell down the stairs and landed flat on my ass. I bruised my tail bone (if that's a thing) and it was horrible. I've sprained loads of muscles in my legs before after a rugby/football accident, but this hurt a lot worse.


----------



## RhinoK (Dec 23, 2014)

when my immune system attacked my spine and i lost all control of my body whilst i was awake i mean damn that didn tfeel good

i also stepped on a plug early and damn i underestimated their power

- - - Post Merge - - -

underestimating their power wtf is this a meme


----------



## BlooBelle (Dec 23, 2014)

I'm horrendously clumsy, so it's a miracle that I haven't broken a bone or seriously injured myself yet. I'm waiting for it to happen eventually. cx
I get really bad cramps to the point where I almost pass out on a regular basis, though. for reasons you can prob guess


----------



## Brackets (Dec 23, 2014)

probably when i broke my wrist, it went all out of shape and i couldn't get an operation until the next day


----------



## Saylor (Dec 23, 2014)

Once when I was little I got my stud earring stuck deep inside the lobe of my ear, and my dad didn't think it was worth taking me to the hospital over so he tried to get it out himself and it took him hours and it was all very painful. 

Either that or the time my sister ran me over with a golf cart. :/


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Dec 23, 2014)

I used to have such bad cramps to where I couldn't really move. I had to leave school one day they were so bad. 

When I was in high school, I got a bacterial infection in my stomach and the medicine I had to take made my whole body feel so terrible. I spent a whole summer stuck in bed cause it hurt to move.


----------



## tamagotchi (Dec 23, 2014)

When I tore my foot open in the creek by a sharp rock.


----------



## Wholockian (Dec 23, 2014)

Well, I was on a scooter down a bmx track (it worked before, and seemed like a good idea at the time). I didn't slow down, and the scooter messed up. I flung over, landed onto sharp stones, then the scooter landed where I hurt my leg...


Couldn't walk properly for weeks, and almost had to take a whole term off PE


----------



## The Hidden Owl (Dec 23, 2014)

Probably when I had my tonsils taken out, 9 days later I hurt to even breath. It hurt so much when I tried to even drink something.


----------



## Cazqui (Dec 23, 2014)

Braces.


----------



## Puffy (Dec 23, 2014)

almost drowning


----------



## Pineapple Bacteria (Dec 23, 2014)

Coupla days ago, actually.
I already had the top braces, and they stopped hurting by now. I got the bottom ones, and OUCH! My bottom teeth were MESSED up, so I was in pain. Still am


----------



## Cory (Dec 23, 2014)

Having to hold in a big poop.


----------



## Sanaki (Dec 23, 2014)

When I got my wisdom teeth removed.

Or when I was young I spilled boiling water all over my body, my skin peeled off with my clothing when I was going to the emergency room.


----------



## saehanfox (Dec 23, 2014)

the doctor injected anesthesia into my hand and it hit a nerve or a big vessel, even though it was only a second, the pain was enough to cause my body to jolt


----------



## snapdragon (Dec 23, 2014)

When I had my tonsils out. Prior to that, it was having tonsillitis. I really do not wish that pain on anyone ;_;


----------



## Yui Z (Dec 23, 2014)

If it's physical pain then it's definitely the time that I had two ops on my feet. They gave me morphine, but the second time they didn't put the needle in the vein properly so it didn't work (sorry if I grossed anyone out with that, heh, it's just what happened though). 

I cringe just thinking about it.


----------



## Alyx (Dec 23, 2014)

My body doesn't respond to numbing and I had a nerve block in my peripheral nerve earlier this year. Large needle going into the back of my knee just so I could feel nothing for a few days after surgery.


----------



## thatawkwardkid (Dec 23, 2014)

I'm not sure, most of the time when I get "hurt", it's usually a cut or a bruise which don't hurt that much.

I guess I'll just say this one time when I was in probably 4th grade and I was about to eat Spaghetti for dinner. I was stupid and I started to lean the plate towards my body while walking and I didn't even realizing it and the Spaghetti ended up spilling all over my chest and stomach (I wasn't wearing a shirt at the time) and I got burned. The Spaghetti on my plate was really hot since it I grabbed it immediately after it was ready.

I also got shocked once which hurt a little and I sprained a wrist in the 5th grade when I fell off the Jungle Gym. I have never broken a bone, though.

Edit: Had four fingers slammed by the car door. It hurt really bad for a few hours. And when a box fell on my head and it started to bleed a lot, it left a bump on my head for a month.


----------



## euroR (Dec 23, 2014)

Gum infection is the worse pain for me in my life !


----------



## unintentional (Dec 23, 2014)

Here we go~~~~~~~~~~~



Spoiler: that one time in saint judes where they let a new nurse use me for practice



It was my fourth time there, so I knew what to expect and to ask for numbing cream so the IV doesn't hurt.  They asked if a new nurse could put the needle in.  I was for it.  I mean, why not?  She's obviously gone to school for this kinda crap.  They put the cream on, waited thirty minutes so it could work great but they could still get the vein up.  

Then, they pulled the tourniquet tight and I hate that so I was like 'oh-ow.'  The nurse put the needle in and it hurt, but what could you expect.  Getting blood drawn every week kinda makes your veins ache A LOT. so I went about my business, went to the bathroom to change into my infusion-clothes (bootyshorts and a tanktop. It burns me the frick up.) and I answer a few questions and they take me on up to my room.  They start the iV-IG and it HURTS.  I tell my grandma, who says it's just the medicine. (keep in mind they gave me some zofran via the IV, for nasuea.  It usually burns a bit, so I didn't complain.)  Within, about, eh, 15 minutes my arm swells up.  I panic, start crying and calling for a nurse.  They tell me the nurse put it in wrong.  They move it to my other arm and it's all better  

But, oh my god, the pain.  The entire time my left arm felt like it was on fire even the next day.





Spoiler: that one time I was on a slip-n-slide



I was 9, first time I ever had a slip-n'-slide.  I was happy as hell, I mean how rad is that?

We clean the area for it.  Making sure no rocks, sticks, etc were sticking up or around.

I side on it until I feel an intense pain.  I look down and blood just pours. and pours. and pours and pours and POURS.  I screamed, my dad and mom come out (well, i mean.  My grandpa and grandma, but my mom wasn't around until I was 10 and my dad, well, he's a ****.) and they see it and they both turn white(r than they are).  My grandma runs in to get a lot of gauze and paper towels.  My dad stays to calm me down.  After about an hour, it's finally done bleeding.  

It's now a scar.






Spoiler: Just last week I had a nose bleed and had to use a thing



As mentioned, I have a blood disorder.  This means a nose bleed can land me in the hospital.  Up to this point, the two nose bleeds I had this year (school-year wise.) lasted for over an hour each.

I come into the living room, a tissue not helping and blood dripping from the tissue onto the floor.  They go to get this nose =-swab thing that makes it stop by doing a thing (can't remember the name but it's whatever is in this thing.)  and they swab it around in my nose.

It feels fine.  And then, some drops on my upper lip (on top of my skin, not into my mouth.) and I scream.  It burns.  I cry for five minutes while bending over holding the tissue on my nose.


----------



## Celestefey (Dec 23, 2014)

I'm so grateful I have never had to handle any excruciating pain so far in my life.  I'd say I have a low pain tolerance and I could freak out over operations so... Sigh. Anyway, it was probably when we were forced to use exercise bikes at school and for some reason the bike I was on ****ed up and I sprained my ankle/foot/whatever. It was painful. I could barely even move it. It was just like having the most painful cramp you could ever imagine all the time, especially when you tried to move it. I had to move about by just crawling on the floor... So yeah, I had to take days off of school until I could actually walk again.


----------



## Vizionari (Dec 23, 2014)

Physically, when I slammed my ring finger with the car door. It hurt so much that my nail swelled and blood just kept oozing out. Good times :/


----------



## EpicMeli (Dec 23, 2014)

Sej said:


> When I had 10 alsers(they are like mouth sores) in my mouth all at once.
> Gosh that was horrible, I couldn't eat anything



I second this! I'm prone to them and have multiple ones a lot. It makes me unable to talk! >_<


----------



## brutalitea (Dec 23, 2014)

Cramps. So painful!

Braces were super painful too.


----------



## Tao (Dec 23, 2014)

I have a pretty high pain tolerance, so there's not that much noteworthy.


The only real excruciating pain I've ever had was with my wisdom teeth. They didn't hurt coming through at all (I still have the bottom set) but one night whilst I was in a bar playing pool the top right ones just essentially exploded for no apparent reason. Didn't hurt at the time but then again, I was already pretty drunk.

I went for a few months of on/off excruciating pain with them which got worse when I had alcohol for some reason. I'm not one for shedding tears or making a fuss or anything but wow, there were a few times where I just couldn't help it.

I eventually just faced my fears and went to the dentist who ripped what was left of them out...Both curing my pain and reminding me why I'm scared of the dentist.


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Dec 23, 2014)

Not being able to breathe at all and my body being in immense pain.


----------



## boujee (Dec 23, 2014)

Cramps


----------



## Mega_Cabbage (Dec 23, 2014)

It was probably when I had lung surgery. I was lying on one side of the bed and they had to roll me over on top of a stiff board to take x-rays after the surgery. The car ride home wasn't very pleasant either because of all the road bumps and stopping.


----------



## Nanobyte (Dec 23, 2014)

i've been hurt so many times in my life but the one that takes the cake is....


Spoiler



BUTT ZITS


----------



## WonderK (Dec 23, 2014)

Breaking my arm. Yeah.


----------



## jakeypride (Dec 23, 2014)

Getting my tonsils out and when I had 3 kidney stones.


----------



## Oblivia (Dec 23, 2014)

I'll put this in a spoiler since I guess it may be considered graphic?



Spoiler



I had an appendectomy and cholecystectomy when I was 9 years old.  It wasn't a laparoscopic surgery; they also did an exploratory intestinal procedure because they couldn't locate the precise cause of my symptoms prior to the operation.  I was hospitalized for two weeks after the procedure for monitoring, and in that time was completely enfeebled to the point of being bedridden.  The worst part for me wasn't the pain or vomiting, it was the fact that I was going to have to use a bedpan.  I was so utterly disgusted by the mere idea that on my third day of recovery I convinced myself that I was going to get up and walk to the bathroom, regardless of the fact that I was told to stay in bed until they deemed me ready to sit up and walk around.  It took me around half an hour to even pull myself into a sitting position and swing my legs off the side of the bed, and I felt like someone was twisting a dull, rusty butter knife through my gut the entire time.  It hurt so much that I ended up vomiting off the side of the bed.  I didn't know it was humanly possible to feel that much pain prior to this and am surprised I didn't pass out, but I managed to pull myself up and hobble my way into the bathroom with the help of my IV drip stand.  The whole round trip took me close to an hour, but at least I was able to pee in a toilet.


----------



## Locket (Dec 23, 2014)

Breaking my pinki toe, twice in a year.


----------



## Jinglefruit (Dec 23, 2014)

I supposed mine would be when I was 10, while playing Bulldog I fractured my cheekbone on concrete floor. I don't really remember it to be honest other than being told I screamed a lot and that the next week my face was so swollen I could barely open my eye. 



From my memory though, the worst pain -not stinging wise, but for how bad it was for how long it lasted- was getting poisoned with selenium and calcium earlier this year. This was through some medication and working with them in my labs my body somehow accumulated too much of both over a month and I had this slowly worsening pain in my shoulder and ribs, which spread to most of my joints. 
It kept worsening until most of me was in pain, and my doctor couldn't find out why or find any regular pain killers that actually helped it. And then I ended up with a cough, which because of how much pain I was in I couldn't stay standing while coughing and kept falling to the floor unless I could get to something in time. Because of this I ended up in hospital, and after they done more tests and found how stressed my body was, found the problem, and cancelled my meds and forced me to stop with my final year project. But they couldn't do anything for the bone pain outside of keeping me drugged up in hospital for however long. And I didn't want that (I'd managed somehow for a month already) so I ended up spending a total of 4 months in pain, with it slowly fading away as my body processed the chemicals naturally.

I graduated and got a really good grade for my project though, so kinda worth it?


----------



## graceroxx (Dec 23, 2014)

Braces. For some reason mine hurt longer and more severe than my peers' braces. I sounded messed up when I talked and I couldn't eat ANYTHING. It was hard to eat ice cream on the first day. To be honest though, the spacers before braces were even worse. When I had spacers, I couldn't even drink water properly. Yeah, that's how much it hurt. I'm not even sure how I survived that summer.

When I was in kindergarten I fell flat on my face while I was playing tag with my friend. I don't remember it that much, other than I scraped up my face and I was bleeding everywhere. I remember falling down, then slowly lifting my head up. My friend looked at me in shock, and then I just burst out crying. The teachers finally noticed and took me to the nurse. I wasn't in school for a while after that.


----------



## LaceGloves (Dec 23, 2014)

I accidentally closed the garage door on my hand. Imagine hundreds of pounds crushing your bones. 

Not pleasant. Thankfully, my mother was there to help me.


----------



## Zanderstorm122 (Dec 23, 2014)

I fell on my back...My mouth moved like I was trying to cry but I couldn't scream or breathe. A few seconds later I screamed and made a scene. Yup I can't take much :/


----------



## Joy (Dec 24, 2014)

1. When my wisdom teeth came in
2. Gum infection because of wisdom teeth
3. Accidentally setting myself on fire when I was 3
4. Twisted my thumb and fractured it
5. Twisting my ankle and having to walk on it 

:/


----------



## kassie (Dec 24, 2014)

Probably when I had a severe allergic reaction to a medication I was taking. 
So painfully itchy for 5 days.


----------



## Keen (Dec 25, 2014)

Playing outside with my dog, jumped up to catch a frisbee my friend threw, came down and landed on my ankle, side ways. Everyone said they heard a crack, but I was down, could not get up, screaming for my mom to come help me but she was more concerned that the neighbors would hear my curse words that were flying from my mouth. 

My foot was so swollen they had to cut my shoe off of me. Anyways, get to the hospital, had to do an x-ray where the tech told me I had to lay my foot sideways and keep it flat. Well.. how was I suppose to do that when it was the size of a soccer ball?

X-ray showed that it was only a sprain, still crying, refusing pain meds because at the time I was watching my dad go through a pain pill addiction, anyways, doctor came out, told me it was just a sprain, that I could still walk on it and to be on my way. No wrapping, no babying it, nothing. 

So I sucked it up and went on my way, the pain was intense but I did everything the doctor told me, but it got to the point where I was walking a little funny. A month or so down the road I had a doctors appointment for something completely non related, my doctor saw me walk in and asked why I was kinda limping. I explained what happened, but he took me across the street for another x-ray..

Which showed that I actually broke my ankle. The sprain had covered the break, and it was pretty bad. Doctor said that since there was no cast and yadda yadda yadda, that my bones healed improperly and they would need to break my ankle again to fix it. 

I noped out of there, because I only have a slight limp on bad days.

Worst pain in the whole entire world. 

Actually, it may tie close with another story. 

I had ovarian cancer, there was a tumor the size of a grapefruit inside me. It hurt. a lot. I would pass out from the white hot pain sometimes.


----------



## KiloPatches (Dec 25, 2014)

Kidney stones recently caused severe pain in my right kidney area and caused so much pressure I was vomiting profusely, I couldn't keep down ANY liquids, AND I had to pee out a stone.... NOT fun..... there is still another one.... not a great way to spend the holidays....


----------



## Kairi-Kitten (Dec 25, 2014)

It would have to be my two Orthodontic surgeries, first to remove 9 teeth due to crowding and they only used laughing gas and well dozens and dozens of shots in my whole mouth; severe pain after it was over and the other even more painful one was when I needed to get my gums opened to remove a tooth also crowding in and well with just regular anesthesia, let's just say I went through a week of painful hell Dx Cried non-stop and I was 16-17 >: Anyways have plenty of other stories haha, but will spare them.


----------



## alwatkins (Dec 25, 2014)

I had a 5mm kidney stone. (my biggest one yet.) Had to go to the hospital twice for it while my parents were out of the country. They had to remove it because it wouldn't pass. I have another one in my other side the same size.


----------



## Soundmotion (Dec 26, 2014)

Puffy said:


> almost drowning


Drowning doesn't hurt.  It's just extreme panic.

Source: experience.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Zanderstorm122 said:


> I fell on my back...My mouth moved like I was trying to cry but I couldn't scream or breathe. A few seconds later I screamed and made a scene. Yup I can't take much :/



Oh me too. It's terrible.


----------



## Aradai (Dec 26, 2014)

I was getting teeth extractions before getting braces, and one of them had a curved root.
It hurt for days. :/


----------



## CR33P (Dec 26, 2014)

i haven't really had enough physical pain to remember it.. yet


----------



## Jake (Dec 26, 2014)

I get really bad stomach pain that sometimes makes me wanna pass out coz it's so bad

Also once when I was like 12/13 I got my first headache/migraine, it honestly felt like someone was hammering a nail into my skull (in the middle on my forehead)


----------



## Lio Fotia (Dec 26, 2014)

Giving Birth *without* an epidural, naturally. 

It's like taking your bottom lip and stretching it over your head in pain level.

It's like the worst pain you have ever felt and multiplying it by 5 thousand and then still it's worse.

And without an epidural it's like hell on earth.

I'm not gonna give details, but yeah. I'm a bit of a ***** about people crying about pain after having my daughter because I have felt real pain and when people ask me if it's on a scale of one to ten in the hospital I always say "7, I've given birth naturally" and then just "oh"


----------



## shinkuzame (Dec 26, 2014)

When I was around age 6, I had a real bad infection settle in my hip after having a bad case of strep throat (which didn't effectively get taken care of due to the fact that the doctors gave me penicillin...which I am highly allergic to). It got so bad to where I couldn't hardly walk and if the doctor I went next didn't figure out what was wrong when he did I may have lost the ability to use that leg in the long run.

I remember being up all night crying because it was so terrible feeling. Even without any pressure it felt like it was ready to fall off.


----------



## Cress (Dec 26, 2014)

In first Grade I got Pneumonia, and so did almost everyone else since it was viral. It was a long time ago so I don't remember exactly how it felt, but it was pretty bad.

Something more recent was 2 years ago. 2 or my adult teeth never came in and were stuck in my gums. It didn't harm me at all, and it was completely fine, but not when you live in America. They had to pull out the baby teeth and then drill into my gums and then pull the adult teeth down into where the baby teeth were. I was asleep during it but I the doctor was saying how easy it was and that people did it awake. -_- Doubt it. For the rest of the day I couldn't even eat because I was bleeding so much and it went into my stomach, which of course made me sick and then I threw up. Every 5 minutes. Oh, and it costed a few thousand dollars too.


----------



## Cam1 (Dec 26, 2014)

Let me set the scene:
   It is 2:30 AM, and me, as a fourth grader, sleeping with my Dad in my bed. My dad happened to come home from the hospital that day, actually haha. Anyways, I used to roll a lot in my sleep. So as usual, I began to roll around. I rolled around so much, that I fell off the bed, my dad trying to catch me, and banged my eye on the corner of my night stand. The night stand just barely missed my eye, circling it, cutting down my cheek. The pain was excruciating. I didn't scream, as I was asleep when I fell, but I just started crying, while my dad began screaming for my mom. Fast forward to the hospital. The doctors in the emergency room were telling me that I needed stitches, which made me scream (I was terrified of surgery and needles and such). My mom took the doctors outside and basically saved what I thought to be my life at that time. That is how terrified I was of needles. Long story short they glued it, I went home, and wasn't allowed outside for long periods of time for a few days.

So that was my worst pain.


----------



## Beary (Dec 26, 2014)

Getting 4 shots in my toe.


----------



## TheGreatBrain (Dec 27, 2014)

Jarrad said:


> I can tolerate most forms of pain. Like I had surgery on the scalp of my head whilst awake and it didn't really hurt that much.
> 
> but strangely, the worst pain I've ever felt was when I fell down the stairs and landed flat on my ass. I bruised my tail bone (if that's a thing) and it was horrible. I've sprained loads of muscles in my legs before after a rugby/football accident, but this hurt a lot worse.



I have experienced a lot of pain in my life, but falling on my tailbone was the worse. It took two weeks to stop hurting.I cried every time i sat down or got up on the first week.


----------



## Disband (Dec 27, 2014)

When I got the wind knocked out of me... xD
And that other time when I close enough to break my leg :/


----------



## spCrossing (Dec 27, 2014)

The stomach, oh god the stomach.

Whenever I get sick (Which is rarely, since I have like a really really good immune system), my stomach really really hurts.

Like if you got punched in the stomach like really really hard.


----------



## Eldin (Dec 27, 2014)

Worst is probably intestinal pain. I have a hard time digesting a lot of foods (gluten being the main culprit), and I have had a couple of bad episodes. One specifically I remember as being the worst, after a few hours the pain was so bad I couldn't see and almost passed out, I refused to go to the hospital (I hate hospitals jesus) and eventually came around. Mostly I find this the worst because your entire midsection is screaming but there's not really much you can do. Just lay there in a ball and cry basically. And you don't think it could possibly hurt any more but it continues to, and usually lasts a long time. Plus I'm afraid to eat anything for like days afterwards.

You'd think this would make me give up certain foods but it really doesn't.

Second was probably when a rock fell on my finger and my thumbnail came off.


----------



## honeymoo (Dec 27, 2014)

This took like 15 minutes to decide.
I guess probably the worst pain has been one of my many ear infections I've suffered through, happened in August 2012, most painful thing EVER. I get ear infections so easily, because I swim a lot and I guess my ears just have a weak immune system (???)
But this one was the worst ever, it was in both of my ears, like they usually are for me, and it was a constant pain and throbbing that didn't cease or dull with any pain medication. Even now, listening to music I loved at the time it happened pains me because I remember how horrible it was.


----------



## PoizonMushro0m (Dec 27, 2014)

My worst amount of pain was either when I ran my bike into a parked car and fractured my growth plate in my left knee or when I get the muscles under my jaw lock up on me.


----------



## Locket (Dec 27, 2014)

Not ot go off topic, but for those of you who had kidney stones



Spoiler



My mom had a 14mm one. You don't want to know what they did.


----------



## unintentional (Dec 27, 2014)

LaceGloves said:


> I accidentally closed the garage door on my hand. Imagine hundreds of pounds crushing your bones.
> 
> Not pleasant. Thankfully, my mother was there to help me.



That reminds me of when I smashed my hand in the door



Spoiler: Graphic I guess



It was last year.  I was running inside, closed the door and felt pain shoot up my finger, into my hand, up my arm, and into my shoulder.  I couldn't breathe for a bit from the pain, and then i screamed.  After 2 hours of my bawling on my bed holding my middle finger I could finally show my grandma and let her hold it without feeling intense pain.  My entire finger was purple. She bent it, and it hurt like hell.  The next morning, only the finger nail was purple.  It hurt to bump it into anything, so I had to put one of those things on my finger. after about a month, the purple nail fell off, leaving gross dried blood that i had to wash and pick off (well, not really pick off.  It sorta fell off whenever i'd touch it.)  I got a brand spankin' new finger nail from the whole thing.  I can't beilive I forgot to include this one in my original post woah.


----------



## Mayor_Deanna (Dec 28, 2014)

I sneezed yesterday while sat at my desk and wound up kicking the wall at the back of my desk - frankly it hurt more than getting my tattoo done


----------



## Geneve (Dec 28, 2014)

It's between when I had to get 4 shots at the doctor's in one area and when I first got braces. Eeek.


----------



## tealseer (Dec 28, 2014)

cramps to be honest :/


----------



## Ayaya (Dec 28, 2014)

Can't really remember.. I'm fortunate that I haven't had any paniful experience lately (unless mental counts lol) and I don't remember how painful my old accidents were. I fell off a stair once, almost drowned, dropped myself and hit my chin first (which caused me to black out), stepped on a lego... nowadays I just have monthly cramps and those are enough to make me stuck in bed for a whole day


----------



## NikkiNikki (Dec 28, 2014)

Leg day......nuff said


----------



## Punchy-kun (Dec 28, 2014)

I can't remember a very hurtful physical pain rightaway. Cramps perhaps?

But I find that missing a specific person can really be painful sometimes.


----------



## Astro Cake (Dec 28, 2014)

I had a UTI in middle school. The pain felt like I was just straight up being stabbed.


----------



## Minties (Dec 28, 2014)

Ohhh worst pain... torn between two.

1. When I was in year 7 (so over a decade ago), my family went skiing like we did every year. We were rushing and left my boots at home. Okay.jpg we'll just rent. We have the rental dude fit the boots to my skis so they pop off if I fall. My mom, dad, myself and sister all went out seperate ways, talking by walkie talkies like we do every year. I'm going down a slope fast and the tip of my right ski hits this crater in the snow and the tip sticks in. I go flying, twisting around like a helicopter in the air, but my right leg stays stationary and stuck as I hear an enormous crack. 

The ski had been fitted improperly on the right foot and never detatched when it should have. My left one fell off. I was alone and sitting up and no one would stop. Was sure my leg was broken, but I wasnt crying and I knew I had to get off of that mountain. I actually reached to the release on my right ski, popped it off and stood it straight up in the air so someone would stop. A woman finally did and got snow patrol. The pain was starting to seep in as they loaded me into a sled attached to a snowmobile. I felt every little bump in the snow down that hill.

I'm in the first aid area, my mom pops in and doesn't think I'm as badly hurt as I say. She proceeds to rip my right ski boot off and gasp. My shin has a huge bump on it and my lower leg is bent at a wrong angle. Go to ER immediately, refuse pain meds because I was a stupid kid afraid of needles. Turns out I broke both my tibia and fibula IN HALF and they would have came through the skin if I hadn't had higher boots. They have to set my leg without pain meds because I'm dumb. I could barely hear the sound of my bones grinding back into place over my screams. Cue cast, crutches, then walking boot and physical therapy. Took forever to heal. I will have arthritis in that leg for the rest of my life.

2. Hole in stomach, took 4 surgeries to correct because the first one actually gave me a roaring infection that almost took my life. Spent most of 2010 in the hospital, hooked up to IVs and being pumped full of antibiotics and pain killers. I also had drains implanted crossways inside my body (so from left boob to right hip and right boob to left hip). They pulled them out without an painkillers and I've never screamed so loudly in my life. I can remember that pain so well and my entire body locking up and the endless screaming.


----------



## Flop (Dec 28, 2014)

Minties I'm actually cringing over that right now. *shudders*


----------



## Fearthecuteness (Jun 4, 2015)

Can't decide between giving birth (without any pain relief) or having a kidney infection.


----------



## Nuclear Bingo (Jun 4, 2015)

When I was 11 I had to get 12 stitches in my face due to my cat. The blood was maroon. I still remember it well. The worst part though was the anesthetics. The needle was so huge. Right into my wounds. I remember the doctor telling my dad to hold me down before he injected the anesthetics. I was like psh okay dude I can handle it. Nope. It hurt so much that my body went into a primal rage and I was screaming and writhing uncontrollably.


----------



## Benevoir (Jun 4, 2015)

I went to my doctor who performed my wisdom teeth surgery yesterday because of the lower left area was swollen. Turns out it was an infection and he had to drain it out. Man, feeling the metal tool literally digging into my gum was a pretty horrible experience and towards the end I teared up.

The second worst pain was somewhere back in Year 6/7 when I went to a school camp. I was in the high rope activity and at the end of the course you had to go onto the flying fox where you'll stop in the middle, and then you had to pull your rope so you can go down to the ground level. The thing is you have to pull the rope a little at a time so you won't immediately plummet down like I did. The impact left me speechless from shock and I thought my entire body was paralyzed. Fortunately I was wearing my helmet + other gears so I only end up having a sore back.


----------



## Heyden (Jun 4, 2015)

Breaking both bones in my right arm, now I have a huge ass scar from surgery..
or dropping a ceramic plate on my ingrown toenail whilst barefoot


----------



## Jake (Jun 4, 2015)

Haydenn said:


> dropping a ceramic plate on my ingrown toenail whilst barefoot


omf i can only imagine it was painful enough dropping soap on mine in the shower when i had one


----------



## Imbri (Jun 4, 2015)

Kidney stones. I've had them a number of times over the last 20 years. I have a high pain tolerance, but several have put me on the floor, unable to walk.

I've had surgery twice, and trust me when I say that was as painful as the stones themselves.


----------



## piichinu (Jun 4, 2015)

probably stubbing my toe tbh i dont get injured much/dont feel as much pain as other people


----------



## pillow bunny (Jun 4, 2015)

When I got 5 fillings without freezing.


----------



## Jamborenium (Jun 4, 2015)

the pain I experienced when my dreams were crushed  :c

two words "pap test", it wont hurt they said,it will be fine they said,you'll just have some slight discomfort they said, though I think the reason why it hurt so much is because I never had sex :'3​


----------



## doveling (Jun 4, 2015)

not sure really, haven't suffered any big injuries so far
so maybe just getting a stick speared into my calf by a friend ahha


----------



## Soda Fox (Jun 4, 2015)

My parent's garage had two pretty big steps that I usually skipped on my way out the door.  One time I left in more of a hurry than usual and caught a step on accident, landing on my ankle and twisting my foot.  It hurt a little, but I was going to be late for work so I just righted myself and kept on going.  A few hours into work, and I couldn't bear to stand much less walk anymore.  I lifted my pant leg to check the damage and my ankle had swelled to the size of a soft ball.  It took a week to heal, though I went back to work after 3 days of feeling useless.

I'm sure I've had other injuries, my parents told me I fell down a 12 step flight of stairs when I was 2~3, but I don't remember myself.


----------



## Tessie (Jun 4, 2015)

I have a pretty high pain tolerance I think. But I've had some bad pains. 

First has to be my recovery from spinal fusion surgery...you just...ugh. You guys, unless you had spinal fusion surgery, you don't know the pain I went through. I was on various narcotic pain medications, plus intravenous morphine, and I still was crying in agony on some days. Other days, the pain was well managed, but I remember one particular day it was just so much. 

Second has to be when I got my wisdom teeth extracted. My wisdom teeth were impacted so it was the type of surgery where the doctor has to cut open my gums to get the teeth out. After the surgery I was completely numb and it didn't dawn on me that you have to take the prescribed pill medication right away, because hooooooly. when that numbness goes away...and I was stupid and didn't take my pain pill. Such horrible horrible pain. x_x

- - - Post Merge - - -



Nebudelic said:


> the pain I experienced when my dreams were crushed  :c
> 
> two words "pap test", it wont hurt they said,it will be fine they said,you'll just have some slight discomfort they said, though I think the reason why it hurt so much is because I never had sex :'3​




I never had sex either and my Pap smear didn't hurt at all. In fact I didn't even realize it was being performed on me until I felt a sliiiight pressure and by then the doctor was finishing up and it was over. I would talk to your gynecologist about the pain because it shouldn't be the worst pain you ever felt...in fact it shouldn't even be painful. just slight pressure. either the doctor did it wrong or it could be something else...I'd definitely bring it to their attention because like I said it shouldn't be painful.


----------



## Rizies (Jun 4, 2015)

I have had two major injuries that I wouldn't exactly consider painful, but more of a pain because of the lack of function I could do.

First is with my right knee.  I've played soccer for years, and probably about three years ago my knee started to hurt when running.  Then it got so bad, where it hurt when I started walking.  It eventually came to a point where in the middle of my soccer game, I physically couldn't walk.  My knee just gave out, and I felt like a sitting duck.  I couldn't get to my family doctor till a week later, so all I could do is rest it.  I couldn't even work at the time.  Once I got in, I was sent to a specialist - turns out I had a bad case of tendonitis in my knee.  Of course, after a few physiotherapy sessions things got better.  However, unfortunately I wasn't able to afford all the sessions so I had to stop.  I don't play anymore so it's not really an issue.

The second was my concussion I got last year.  I was playing soccer, headed the ball.  It wasn't until two days later I got the concussion symptoms.  I thought it was just a nasty migraine and played some soccer with friends over that weekend.  I was only able to work 12 hours a week for two months.  And I wasn't able to go back to sports for four months after my concussion.  I have never dealt with that long of headaches - all the time.

My actual, 'most painful' thing I have experienced was having an ovarian cyst rupture.  I couldn't even stand I was in that much pain.  I have never experienced anything so painful.  Then on top of that, when I went for an emergency ultrasound, all the nurses were extremely rude and gave me their judgmental eyes - thinking I was a 16 year old girl who was pregnant.


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Jun 4, 2015)

When i get rejected


----------



## hollowbunnie (Jun 4, 2015)

Menstral cramps. Frickin excruciating. I get them pretty bad.. Like my whole body just feels like it wants to give up and die. Nothing worse than that, other than actual childbirth, i guess but I have yet to experience that.


----------



## sizzles (Jun 4, 2015)

I get really bad migraines when some of the nerves in my brain stop working properly...which ends up meaning that I go temporarily blind and get a painful throbbing in my head- not very nice. :\ And the worst bit is that there is no cure for it so I just have to wait for it to go away, which sometimes takes days. Ugh.


----------



## Jamborenium (Jun 4, 2015)

Tessie said:


> I have a pretty high pain tolerance I think. But I've had some bad pains.
> 
> First has to be my recovery from spinal fusion surgery...you just...ugh. You guys, unless you had spinal fusion surgery, you don't know the pain I went through. I was on various narcotic pain medications, plus intravenous morphine, and I still was crying in agony on some days. Other days, the pain was well managed, but I remember one particular day it was just so much.
> 
> ...


Yeah I should have told them because it was very painful for me to the point I just wanted it to hurry up and end all ready.


----------



## Ashtot (Jun 4, 2015)

once i hit myself in the face with my car door


----------



## Shimmer (Jun 4, 2015)

I'll probably have to go with period cramps. I haven't really experienced anything really horrible, thank goodness.


----------



## Celestefey (Jun 4, 2015)

Probably just period cramps, too. They get really bad sometimes. Like so bad that I just don't even want to move. I just want to lay down. xD I remember sitting in class before when I had them and I was like trying to stretch out in my chair to feel more comfortable but ugh. It just makes you feel so lethargic and horrible... Really the only remedy for it is to have a hot water bottle or a bath. :') Thankfully I have never experienced any bad bad pain. I cut my chin open before but that didn't even hurt because the shock of it just made it numb?


----------



## Boosh (Jun 4, 2015)

I broke my leg when I was 12, the bone came through my skin. That was pretty intense.


----------



## ams (Jun 4, 2015)

Kidney infection. Just constant stabbing pain in my side/back that ended up lasting for a couple months. It also felt really heavy like whatever was holding it up might rip.

There was a point where I had the kidney infection, an ear infection and pink eye all at the same time (wear a hazmat suit if you ever work with small children).


----------



## Aestivate (Jun 4, 2015)

When I had 3 leg fractures. But since I was just a kid back then I can't remember much of the pain.


----------



## Zeiro (Jun 4, 2015)

I got hit by a truck when I was 15. Shoulder fracture, shoulder tendon damage, and rib bruising from the impact. Ankle fracture and wrist fracture from landing.


----------



## Pharaoh (Jun 4, 2015)

I had to get surgery twice in my life, once to get adenoids removed when I was 8, and once to get my nasal septum shaved down and polyps removed as they were blocking 85% of my nasal passages. This led to a little thing like allergies being significantly worse as I could never blow my nose like a normal human being, all that gunk would just stay up there, so no matter what time of year, I always felt like I had a perpetual cold. The pain after these surgeries was awful. I got a huge headache that wouldn't go away for about a week when I was 8, it was awful. Spoiler below because it's kind of gross I guess.



Spoiler



My more recent surgery on the polyps and septum was significantly worse. It was the "open" kind, where no extremely invasive tools were used, they just went up there with a balloon, inflated the balloon, which then widened the passage after they took the polyps out. Instead of placing gauze into the passage way, they hooked this weird ear harness up to be with a bandage under my nose so all the blood would drain out. There were also stints put in to keep the septum straight and those hurt because he put in two big ones instead of four little ones, so every little facial movement, I could actually FEEL them there. The blood was also nasty, it clotted after a day or so, so all that gunky chunky dried blood was stuck up my nose for like two weeks, oh my god was it ever bad, everything hurt, I was in so much pain, and not to mention this was all when the 4th of July was occurring, so fireworks were going off at night while I was trying to pass out.


----------



## MyLifeIsCake (Jun 4, 2015)

One time I stepped on a lego. 





But seriously, I dropped 25 pounds on my big toe when I was five or so. All that pressure on my frickn' toe. I had to get x-rayed, casted, and I swelled up 3x the size of a normal toe. I had to walk on my heels for two months.


----------



## himeki (Jun 4, 2015)

When my friend told me he made friends because he pitied me and would be perfectly fine without me. That's the worst pain.


----------



## Llust (Jun 4, 2015)

I don't really have any severe experiences when it comes to pain-- at least from what I recall of. I have two stories, but I don't remember them being that bad. One of them was when I was around seven y/o and was running around the neighborhood. I don't even remember why..but I tripped and fell. It didn't hurt, but after awhile I went back home (note : I was wearing a skirt with nothing covering or protecting my legs) by the time I got home, my parents were freaking out when they saw me. I looked down and realized there was a bunch of blood streaming down my leg from my knee cap..needless to say, it's a scar now and looks terrible e.o the scar is like an inch in diameter..the second story is recent. At the beginning of second trimester (like three to four months ago) we started our swimming unit in gym class. While we were doing laps back and forth across the pool, someone bumped into me and I scraped the side of my knee cap against the side of the pool. It stung :/ but the pain faded after like five seconds. We were told to get out of the pool and take a break while the gym teacher gave us instructions for our next task, and I realized that next to the scar from before, I was bleeding ._. It wasn't that bad though, so I ignored it..went back into the pool, and by the time I got in, it started stinging like hell. It was like that for another 20 minutes, and I was pretty stupid for not asking to sit out for the rest of the class period or at least for a band aid. Anyways, as I said, this was like three months ago and the scraped part of my knee is still healing..it honestly just looks like a small bruise now. I doubt it'll even fade by the time summer is over


----------



## Kuroh (Jun 4, 2015)

There is a genetic issue where all of the females in my family have had very serious problems with their gallbladders throughout generations (including both of my grandmas) and in 2012, I had to get my gallbladder removed. Thankfully, the surgery went well but before I had the procedure done, I experienced excruciating pain throughout the year.

On occasion, I would get a gallbladder attack around 3-5AM and would wake up with horrible, horrible pain and I would lay on the couch for hours crying and vomiting every hour until around 11AM. Even Netflix wasn't enjoyable at all, the pain around my stomach was just terrible. I had made several visits to the hospital and every time they couldn't find anything and just thought it was something that I ate that made me feel that way. One time I made a visit to a different hospital and they ran some tests that the previous hospital didn't bother to run. It turned out my gallbladder was in very bad shape and had to be removed. But yeah, it was the worst pain I have ever experienced especially since it went on for months.


----------



## ReXyx3 (Jun 4, 2015)

The worst pain I've ever felt in my life was probably when I had to go through chemotherapy and a nephrectomy when I was 12, the whole ordeal was awful. I was diagnosed with a Wilms, a type of kindey cancer that caused a tumor in my left kidney. I had to go through chemotherapy, which was was terrible. I had a horrible reaction to it and I remember having no energy, being nauseous all the time, throwing up everything I ate and having cramps all through my body. Luckily I only had to go through 4 sessions before my surgery which wasn't so bad until the medicine wore off, when it did the whole left side of my body was just in searing pain and I remember crying my eyes out the whole time I was in recovery. So yeah, now I only have one kidney and I've been cancer free for 7 years! Nothing has really topped that but I broke my foot last year and that hurt a ton too.


----------



## kitanii (Jun 4, 2015)

I had a kidney infection once and it hurt to move anything. Tied with this might be when I had really bad tonsillitis. I couldn't even swallow my own saliva without intense pain!


----------



## Jawile (Jun 4, 2015)

When I was like 3 I was playing with one of those bendy glowsticks. I bent it and it broke open and glowstick fluid went into my eyes. That stung SO badly. We called the ambulance and they flushed my eyes out a bunch of times.


----------



## ams (Jun 4, 2015)

ReXyx3 said:


> The worst pain I've ever felt in my life was probably when I had to go through chemotherapy and a nephrectomy when I was 12, the whole ordeal was awful. I was diagnosed with a Wilms, a type of kindey cancer that caused a tumor in my left kidney. I had to go through chemotherapy, which was was terrible. I had a horrible reaction to it and I remember having no energy, being nauseous all the time, throwing up everything I ate and having cramps all through my body. Luckily I only had to go through 4 sessions before my surgery which wasn't so bad until the medicine wore off, when it did the whole left side of my body was just in searing pain and I remember crying my eyes out the whole time I was in recovery. So yeah, now I only have one kidney and I've been cancer free for 7 years! Nothing has really topped that but I broke my foot last year and that hurt a ton too.



Congrats on being cancer free! So sorry you had to go through that.


----------



## ReXyx3 (Jun 4, 2015)

ams said:


> Congrats on being cancer free! So sorry you had to go through that.



Thank you so much! I really appreciate that. ღ


----------



## Cyrene (Jun 4, 2015)

I was snowboarding once and I was moving pretty fast and these people were standing in the middle of the place and I wasn't very good at snowboarding so I tried to avoid them. I did and ended up losing my balance and fell and started spinning down the pretty steep hill. It wasn't too bad, but when I tried to stand, I suddenly had a charlie horse. It was pretty rough. Oh, I also once spilled super hot coffee on my crotch, I don't have to tell you about how that felt.


----------



## pillow bunny (Jun 4, 2015)

the pain and heartache of people on the nternet disagreeing with me


----------



## Minties (Jun 5, 2015)

Ashtot said:


> once i hit myself in the face with my car door



Oh so that explains your face.


----------



## Murray (Jun 5, 2015)

when minties stopped coming on tbt

lol jk


----------



## Minties (Jun 5, 2015)

Murray said:


> when minties stopped coming on tbt
> 
> lol jk



r00d white text. 

y u deleet me from friends

My worst pain is when Murray forsook our friendship.


----------



## kayleee (Jun 5, 2015)

Either when I got my wisdom teeth out or when I split both my earlobes trying to stretch them too fast. In regards to the latter I was an impatient dumbass in high school who didn't know **** about body mods. As for the former, the week after having them extracted was literal hell and for some reason when the anesthetics were wearing off I felt stabbing pains in my arms and legs that didn't go away for like 2 days. Literally the only reason why people say getting your wisdom teeth removed "isn't that bad" is because they don't want you to kill yourself before your appointment


----------



## Murray (Jun 5, 2015)

Minties said:


> r00d white text.
> 
> y u deleet me from friends
> 
> My worst pain is when Murray forsook our friendship.



we were never friended??


----------



## peachy13 (Jun 5, 2015)

Worst pain I've felt was when I broke my leg. It literally felt like knives were being stabbed into me (sorry if that disturbs you)... it sucked

- - - Post Merge - - -



Murray said:


> when minties stopped coming on tbt
> 
> lol jk



LOL

- - - Post Merge - - -



ReXyx3 said:


> The worst pain I've ever felt in my life was probably when I had to go through chemotherapy and a nephrectomy when I was 12, the whole ordeal was awful. I was diagnosed with a Wilms, a type of kindey cancer that caused a tumor in my left kidney. I had to go through chemotherapy, which was was terrible. I had a horrible reaction to it and I remember having no energy, being nauseous all the time, throwing up everything I ate and having cramps all through my body. Luckily I only had to go through 4 sessions before my surgery which wasn't so bad until the medicine wore off, when it did the whole left side of my body was just in searing pain and I remember crying my eyes out the whole time I was in recovery. So yeah, now I only have one kidney and I've been cancer free for 7 years! Nothing has really topped that but I broke my foot last year and that hurt a ton too.



Happy that you made it through


----------



## pippy1994 (Jun 5, 2015)

BlooBelle said:


> I'm horrendously clumsy, so it's a miracle that I haven't broken a bone or seriously injured myself yet. I'm waiting for it to happen eventually. cx
> I get really bad cramps to the point where I almost pass out on a regular basis, though. for reasons you can prob guess



Oh yeah I used to get really bad cramps too, to the point where I was going to the toilet each time to throw up.

Although the worst pain I have felt would probably be when I had food/alcohol poisoning (not sure which one it was). Threw up for days on end, couldn't drink or eat anything, not even water because that'd come back up. Had cramps, dizziness, nauseous and could hardly sleep because it'd take hours to fall asleep. Every time I went to lie down I'd be throwing up again. Was absolutely awful, I probably should have seen a doctor or gone to hospital but yeah... at least I didn't die!


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Jun 5, 2015)

Probably a horrid tooth pain from a sinus infection, it felt like my teeth were going to explode and I stayed up all night balling because of it. it throbbed all throughout my brain and face, it was atrocious.


----------



## uwuzumakii (Jun 5, 2015)

Oh god... My worst pain was DEFINATLY a huge sunburn I got after laying in the sun for an hour. My shoulders kept seizing up, I could barely sit still, I used so much medicine to try to calm it down. It got so bad that we had to go to the hospital. The bill was even worse, 150 dollars for a pill and an ice pack. The itching, oh god, the unbearable itching!!! It was horrible!


----------



## Rizies (Jun 5, 2015)

kayleee said:


> Either when I got my wisdom teeth out or when I split both my earlobes trying to stretch them too fast. In regards to the latter I was an impatient dumbass in high school who didn't know **** about body mods. As for the former, the week after having them extracted was literal hell and for some reason when the anesthetics were wearing off I felt stabbing pains in my arms and legs that didn't go away for like 2 days. Literally the only reason why people say getting your wisdom teeth removed "isn't that bad" is because they don't want you to kill yourself before your appointment



I am one of those people who say "it isn't that bad," I honestly could get my wisdom teeth removed again (if I had any).  I had to go under, and they cut my gums and broke the teeth - all surgically.  My jaw was stiff, I had very little swelling, and I went out the same day I got them removed.  I was even playing soccer the next day.  Although, I do remember crying because I couldn't swallow the pain killers they gave me.  My mouth was so numb I didn't even realize that I still had gauze tucked in there.

Then on the other hand, my brother didn't leave his bed for 3 days when he got his out.


----------



## starlark (Jun 5, 2015)

My body is really tolerant with injuries. I bruise badly and scar/scab easily but I have only had a broken arm once for falling backwards off a chair.
I'm going to say when I had a stomach ulcer two years ago on holiday. I hadn't eaten anything except rice and fizzy pop.One night I started vomiting really heavily, it would come every two or three minutes, and I was rushed to the island's main hospital. I was on a tropical island so the hospital wasn't that great, stray dogs traipsed in and out of the wards as they pleased, there wasn't a proper toilet or shower room, the IV I had in wasn't inserted properly and my only form of entertainment was scratching at the walls as I was bound to the bed, determined too ill to move. I only spent sixteen hours there but those were sixteen hours of hell. I was in an extremely desolate location surrounded by a sea that would take three hours to cross and an additional three hours to get to the nearest city, near isolated, and I was going mad from the loneliness. I was too weak to get up, cough or even be sick and I was desperately hungry and thirsty but I vomited up whatever I was given.
The pain had started in my lower stomach but it had spread throughout my whole body and I was in agony. The only thing I had for company was the wall. 
Something had gone wrong and I think my intestines had inflamed but I'm not too sure. I had to take five pills/vitamins a day for half a year afterwards and I was told when I got back to the UK had I stayed one more day I would have certainly died.
The kicker? It cost 2,000 pesos, roughly about ?30 for one night in hell.

- - - Post Merge - - -

If we're talking less serious, a bunch of idiots decided to stub their ciggies out on me when I was smaller, and I've got scars everywhere. They burnt like hell for three days afterwards.


----------



## starlark (Jun 5, 2015)

Runner-up has to be menstrual/period cramps though. Mine are so bad I can't stand up without immediately feeling sick and wanting to double/keel over. It also makes it different since my "job" (well, I'm training for it but it's essentially what I'll be doing when I get one) is very physical. I'm grateful though, it seems to be getting better and I only do drama every week. I've been told my lean frame is a major factor in it-I can only imagine if when I fulfil my dream, I'll have to be on a stage every day Monday through Saturdya, sometimes with two-show days. Take into account my excruciating cramps that last for two days, a very heavy flow, the fact I would have to be singing and acting and possibly dancing at the same time and ugh


----------



## TarzanGirl (Jun 5, 2015)

Part of my achilles tendon got severed by a screen door, which didn't hurt very bad. But it was horrible when the doctors cleaned it, ripped the piece that was dangling off, and stapled it up.


----------



## seigakaku (Jun 5, 2015)

Accidentally pouring boiling hot water on my foot thinking it was almost cold


----------



## Pheenic (Jun 5, 2015)

The time i stepped on a pin and there was a hole in my foot for several weeks and the next day I HAD TO RUN A HALF A MILE AND THE COACH WOULDNT LET ME SIT OUT EVEN THOUGH I COULD BARELY FREAKING WALK.


----------



## honeymoo (Jun 5, 2015)

When I went to Cuba in 2013 I had an allergic reaction to a pair of shoes I wore and the bottoms of my feet had huge bubbles on them. Later on in the trip they started to pop and it was just horrible. I could hardly walk. Was out school 2 weeks afterwards. Despite that, thankfully the real eventful days of that trip weren't ruined by that.
Second to that would be wisdom teeth, though.


----------



## Mango (Jun 5, 2015)

i have a rly rly high pain tolerence, like once my brother dropped a 10 pound rock on my toe and broke it, but oh god that didnt hurt nearly as bad as when i broke my elbow.

so, the 10 foot fall didnt hurt nearly as bad as anything else(i just couldnt talk because i fell on my stomach and i had no air or anything???), at first it was just really numb. it hurt, and i felt pressure, but it didnt hurt where i'd cry. (also, when i fell i heard a crack) so, my moms friends said to go to the hospital for xrays, and because i couldnt grip anything, or move my arm out of the L position. nobody had a sling, so we had to tie a shirt around my neck so my arm would stay up. while we were driving, it was a smooth drive, but my arm stopped hurting. so, when we got to the er, and we got a room, i was like, "dad, it doesnt really hurt anymore. i think ill be fine," and my dad said that we had to stay, because it could be broken. so, i was sitting in my bed, after they brought me a real sling and ice, and i swear to god, i tried to move my hand and sWEET JESUS. there was a huge chunk of my radial head that shattered, and a piece of my growth plates disintegrated, so i tried to move my fingers (which the radial head has something to do with) and i swear to god it felt like a bone was missing from my arm and was poking through my skin (which, ironically, the bone was about to poke through my skin) and oH. GOD. it hurt so bad. so i got a LOT more ice, and after like, 27 x-rays, they put a splint on me and they said i needed x-rays and cat scans the next day. and yeah, i had a lot more typed but its really long now sor r y


----------



## honeyaura (Jun 9, 2015)

Whoa no posts for four days? Maybe I can help revive this thread!

I'm extremely clumsy, and the miracle of not breaking anything yet is beyond me.
So the following "worst pains ever" aren't as extreme:

-getting stitches on my right forefinger
slicing it on an open tomato soup can
-a curling iron to the forehead
my mom was pretty clumsy, too
-my brother punching me in the gut
he liked to beat me up when we were kids
-getting three pieces of glass stuck in my right foot
they're still in there...
-my cat biting my inner bottom lip
because I wasn't sharing my food with her
-girly pains
...

So basically, I have a low pain tolerance.


----------



## Kirindrake (Jun 9, 2015)

Hmm... I've had some pretty bad pains, I guess...

One was during a game of "human foosball" where I clashed hands with a guy in front of me and bent back my thumb. I couldn't do dishes for months nor hardly move it without it hurting. It _still_ feels weird sometimes and that was December last year.

Another was when I rammed into a 180 pound guy and (since you sway your arms kinda when you run) he punched me in the stomach (we were both going full-speed btw). I think I almost fainted.

And another when I had surgery to remove my wisdom teeth. That was torture!  I still hurt on occasion when I open my jaw too wide suddenly when yawning.


Probably nothing compared to what a lot of people on this thread have experienced, though. >.> But that's just my experiences.


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Jun 9, 2015)

When I was younger I used this gigantic knife to try to cut the plastic holding the Gatorades together and ended up stabbing the palm of my hand. Now that hurt like hell. I can still see the scar of my stupidity as small as it is. Another bad pain that also happened when I was younger was jumping off a ramp with my bike and the bike handle stabbed me in the stomach.


----------



## Farobi (Jun 9, 2015)

dentist drilling my tooth to remove a cavity. if it went any deeper i'd faint ...


----------



## Flop (Jun 9, 2015)

TarzanGirl said:


> Part of my achilles tendon got severed by a screen door, which didn't hurt very bad. But it was horrible when the doctors cleaned it, ripped the piece that was dangling off, and stapled it up.


I'M CRYING JESUS TEARS


----------



## Ramza (Jun 9, 2015)

A 24 hours before I had an appendectomy done.


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 9, 2015)

When I broke my left wrist.

It was a clean break though so it didn't need any surgery, and all I had to do was wear a cast for awhile.  It was fully healed within a couple months.


----------



## kayleee (Jun 9, 2015)

Rizies said:


> I am one of those people who say "it isn't that bad," I honestly could get my wisdom teeth removed again (if I had any).  I had to go under, and they cut my gums and broke the teeth - all surgically.  My jaw was stiff, I had very little swelling, and I went out the same day I got them removed.  I was even playing soccer the next day.  Although, I do remember crying because I couldn't swallow the pain killers they gave me.  My mouth was so numb I didn't even realize that I still had gauze tucked in there.
> 
> Then on the other hand, my brother didn't leave his bed for 3 days when he got his out.



In hindsight part of the problem was probably because I didn't fill the Vicodin perscription they gave me so I relied on ibuprofen and acetaminophen... lol


----------



## Autaven (Jun 9, 2015)

Breaking my tail bone was pretty sore, or accidently pouting boiling soup all over myself which had to have the dressings changed for a week.

However, I trained as a midwife and have delivered a lot of babies, and watching woman go through that type of pain - it's insane how much our bodies can take.


----------



## Gusmanak (Jun 9, 2015)

Mentally or physically? I'll say both.

Physically, a few years ago my leg's had issues and if I moved them into weird positions or even while going about my day, they would hurt uncontrollably.

Mentally, just right now pretty much.


----------



## Earth Wolf-Howl (Jun 9, 2015)

Burns from hot glue. I know, compared to what other people here have experienced, kind of mild... but really. I've never done anything to break bones since I was 4 (and I don't even remember that), I'm not really susceptible to illnesses, including the painful stuff, so... yeah. That's it.

To be fair, it does sting quite a bit.


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Jun 9, 2015)

burning myself with coffee. it didn't feel good at all T-T


----------



## Stalfos (Jun 9, 2015)

I got some insane musclecramps in the back of my thigh a few days ago. Hurt like... well I'm sure you get the picture.


----------



## honeyaura (Jun 9, 2015)

hollowbunnie said:


> Menstral cramps. Frickin excruciating. I get them pretty bad.. Like my whole body just feels like it wants to give up and die. Nothing worse than that, other than actual childbirth, i guess but I have yet to experience that.



Same here. Every month I feel like just cutting off my lower half of my body.
Heating pads are a life saver.


----------



## Minene (Jun 9, 2015)

I had a stomach ulcer also a really bad migraine (first time I ever had one and it was scary)


----------



## Improv (Jun 9, 2015)

I had to get a cyst removed from my leg earlier this year & the nurse who was putting my IV in missed the vein 4 times before thinking about switching to my other arm. If you've never had to get an IV put in, 0/10 it hurts like a *****.

I mean yea my leg hurt after surgery but the damn IV was worse than that.


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Jun 10, 2015)

Hmm, when I was like 7-9 years old, one rainy night I was playing with a friend and we were running around and stuff, and suddenly I swiftly slipped and fell, landed on my chin on the wet, cold, hard, freezing concrete. I got up and there was a huge amount of blood pouring down from my chin. The pain felt like I was going to lose consciousness or something. You know how when you get dizzy, your head starts to feel all weird? It was the same feeling, but in my chin area. It sort of felt like a slight numbing feeling. I can't remember it too well. But I was shooing my friend to go away because I was in immense bloody pain. I was trying to fake not being in pain, because if I didn't, I would be running around screaming like a maniac. It was unbearably hard. 

It left me with a scar under my chin and to this day, I still have the scar from that incident. You can't see it though unless I lift my head up all the way.

Good times.


----------



## Folia (Jun 10, 2015)

The worst pain I've ever had was after a laparoscopic abdominal surgery. Not only was I puking for an hour right after I woke up from the procedure, but I also couldn't even sit up. It was miserable. I had trouble sitting up and walking for a few days.

"Some people go back to work a day after surgery!" I was not one of those kinds of people. I actually ended up missing my first 2 days of college because of that ****.


----------



## Azza (Jun 10, 2015)

I haven't had anything bad happen to me really. The worst thing I guess would probably be needles, but they weren't that bad anyways :3


----------



## ThomasNLD (Jun 10, 2015)

I guess putting my foot in soda after stepping on a nail (it went through my shoe in my foot) was pretty bad. I also once had a sudden attack of neckpain, where I couldn`t move my neck anymore at all. That was probably worse and besides that, quite scary. 

I won`t count things like anxiety and depression. They are hard to scale, since they are of a more chronic nature.


----------



## 00jachna (Jun 10, 2015)

Braces

That is all


----------



## xara (Jun 12, 2015)

Probably TMI, but the worst pain I ever felt was when I was constipated for 2 weeks and nothing I did helped.


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 12, 2015)

Probably when I get migraine or I eat bad things and throw up 0/10 on both


----------



## Vinewood (Jun 12, 2015)

When I had the shingles a few years ago, oh that was painful. Pls never again.


----------



## Panazel Maria (Jun 12, 2015)

I had an ear infection when I was about 8 and that hurt like ****...And I'm also afraid on sleeping on one of my legs ever since I occasionally got random sprains from just waking up. It feels like a screwdriver is drilling into my femur zel...


----------



## Bixxy (Jun 12, 2015)

Probably cramps I get under my jaw when I yawn too wide.


----------



## tsantsa (Jun 12, 2015)

theres that time when i stepped on a plug and blood was pouring everywere, damn i underestimated them, then theres that time when my fingers were slammed into a car door, some how they didnt break though.
also, asthma attacks hurt pretty bad.


----------



## Halona (Jun 12, 2015)

one time i was at the mall and had such a bad cramp while i was in the mall bathroom and ended up crying sitting on the sink.


----------



## abby534534 (Jun 12, 2015)

I had partial lung removal... that hurt so bad.


----------



## Aryxia (Jun 12, 2015)

I got a papercut once.


----------



## DoctorGallifrey (Jun 12, 2015)

I'm highly pain tolerant so when I experience something painful, it's something excruciating. 

3 weeks ago, I was visiting a friends house for the week for a convention. Well I was taking a shower and out of nowhere this pain shoots down my back and intensifies in my lowerback, it instantly made me collapse in the shower and made me cry. I managed to get up to exit the shower only to dry heave in the sink. The pain remained at maximum intensity for about 10 minutes, and it slowly dissipated throughout the day. I don't know exactly what it was, but I think it was a huge kidney stone passing, as I have had kidney stones in the past and this pain was similar to the minor discomfort I use to have from them, but on a magnified scale


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 14, 2015)

DoctorGallifrey said:


> I'm highly pain tolerant so when I experience something painful, it's something excruciating.
> 
> 3 weeks ago, I was visiting a friends house for the week for a convention. Well I was taking a shower and out of nowhere this pain shoots down my back and intensifies in my lowerback, it instantly made me collapse in the shower and made me cry. I managed to get up to exit the shower only to dry heave in the sink. The pain remained at maximum intensity for about 10 minutes, and it slowly dissipated throughout the day. I don't know exactly what it was, but I think it was a huge kidney stone passing, as I have had kidney stones in the past and this pain was similar to the minor discomfort I use to have from them, but on a magnified scale



Ow, kidney stones?  I feel bad for you now.  You look pretty healthy tho in the pictures you've posted in the "What do you look like" thread?


----------



## Libra (Jun 15, 2015)

Kidney stones. Other than the fact that it hurt a lot, I was panicking because I didn't know what was going on (woke up at 3AM in pain and first thought I had was that I was having a heart attack or something). The panic was the worst part, really. But like the doctor said; I now know what it feels like so if I ever have another one, I'll probably won't panic (or less, anyway).


----------



## zeoli (Jun 15, 2015)

Last January, I slipped on ice that was on the stairs in front of my house, and hit my back on the edge of one of the stairs.
I'm not kidding when I say that it hurt for around 4 weeks straight.  I didn't sleep a lot of those nights because laying down was extremely painful and I can't fall asleep sitting up.   Luckily, I didn't break anything.  However, because of the xray I got, I found out I have a minor spine curvature so I still don't win x'D


----------



## Elise (Jun 15, 2015)

I'd say the strongest pain I ever felt was when I broke my toe. I somehow stubbed it really hard on this small step leading up to my bathroom and it hurt so much that I was involuntarily screaming and shouting for just under a minute. It's the only broken bone I've ever had, even though I've had a few really bad falls that could easily have broken bones (eg rolling my ankle badly while pole vaulting, falling down a flight of stairs and landing on my finger and bending it back - it is actually still a bit swollen after several years). So for me to have actually broken something it must have been a really bad impact. 

Worst was this migraine I had last year because I was in intense pain for longer than my toe injury and I also felt extremely nauseous. It was the worst headache I'd ever had plus I couldn't even lie down or go to bed because I was bent over the toilet feeling like I was going to throw up at any moment. To make things worse, I couldn't throw up which probably would have made me feel better. It went on for about 4 hours until I finally felt well enough to go to bed and sleep. Luckily I was fine when I woke up.


----------



## Damien Collier (Jun 15, 2015)

When my cat ignored me, TBQH.


----------



## DoctorGallifrey (Jun 15, 2015)

Riley said:


> Ow, kidney stones?  I feel bad for you now.  You look pretty healthy tho in the pictures you've posted in the "What do you look like" thread?



Thank you!

Yea, kidney stones are no fun. Had them when I was 10 and they haven't return until 3 weeks ago. Don't know what caused mine, cause when I had them in the past my DR made it clear that it wasn't my diet or anything I was doing that brought them on.


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 16, 2015)

DoctorGallifrey said:


> Thank you!
> 
> Yea, kidney stones are no fun. Had them when I was 10 and they haven't return until 3 weeks ago. Don't know what caused mine, cause when I had them in the past my DR made it clear that it wasn't my diet or anything I was doing that brought them on.



Hmm, that's strange.  Hope you get better!


----------



## DoctorGallifrey (Jun 17, 2015)

Riley said:


> Hmm, that's strange.  Hope you get better!



They're more or less sporadic. but thank you!


----------



## TheGreatBrain (Jun 18, 2015)

Well, having a baby was pretty painful.

When I was young, I fell off the monkey bars and landed on my tailbone. That was probably the worst pain I have ever had. I was in pain for over a week, and have had tailbone problems ever since.


----------



## Flop (Jun 18, 2015)

TheGreatBrain said:


> Well, having a baby was pretty painful.
> 
> When I was young, I fell off the monkey bars and landed on my tailbone. That was probably the worst pain I have ever had. I was in pain for over a week, and have had tailbone problems ever since.


Oh God I've always cringed just thinking of injuring my tailbone.


----------



## tumut (Jun 18, 2015)

As far as physical pain It's kinda gross ad I'd rather not share. 

Anyway family get togethers are always painful, especially the small talk with those relatives you barely see. Listening to my own voice too, ugh.


----------



## Jake (Jun 18, 2015)

Slye said:


> As far as physical pain It's kinda gross ad I'd rather not share.
> 
> Anyway family get togethers are always painful, especially the small talk with those relatives you barely see. Listening to my own voice too, ugh.



worst pain i ever felt was wen u stabbed me thru the heart xo


----------



## staeples (Jun 18, 2015)

ive never broken any bones or anything major like that, but once a kid knocked the wind out of me, sprained an ankle going down wooden stairs with socks on, got a concussion, a bad UTI (sorry if thats kinda TMI but it was the worst.), and once i slid on hardwood floor with socks on and bashed my kneecap against a bookshelf. i slipped on ice running for the bus and hit that same knee two years later. both instances left me with an enormous scar and blue and black swollen bruise.


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Jun 18, 2015)

I think when I experienced I had soap in my eye for the 1st time. Its still awful to this day (And annoying too)

- - - Post Merge - - -

Or when I got my thumb smashed with a slammed door. Either one, it was terrible.


----------



## kayleee (Jun 18, 2015)

All of these stories are making me cringe so much omg. I don't know why I keep reading them


----------



## MotaroRIP (Jun 18, 2015)

The worst pain I ever felt was when I was 16 (about 10 years ago) and sledding down an icy hill. I hit a tree going way too fast and shattered my shin bone and ankle and a few toes. It was a spiral fracture right down the shin that they had to bolt together. It hurt really badly. I have a huge wide scar from the base of the top of my foot just below my knee.


----------



## lutrea (Jun 18, 2015)

Last year I had to have a root-canal done to one of my teeth because I had such a badly infected tooth. Since the infection was so bad, they had a really hard time numbing me. I thought I was all good and numb, so they started drilling. I wasn't and I felt probably about five seconds of a drill going down into my already infected and sore tooth. It was terrible. xD Other than that, I haven't ever felt like super bad pains.


----------



## cuttingedge (Jun 18, 2015)

Getting hit in the bullseye (I'm a guy) with a tennis ball. It was thrown at intentionally, with force, because I guess when you're a kid and maybe a sadist it's funny (actually turned out being friends with the guy ironically). It really felt like they were bleeding and possibly busted at impact but no harm done other than pain that lasted a couple weeks at least (not sterile, yay!).


----------



## Le Ham (Jun 18, 2015)

I've never had pain so intense that I lost consciousness, but some things were hard to handle.

Cramps. You know what kind. My first one rendered me pale, whimpering, and in the school office, despite how I tried to tough it out during class, which is what I've learned to do now since moving around usually helps it. The last one I had was on a weekend, thankfully, though I think it was the worst one I ever had. Nothing worked on it, laid miserably in bed for probs over an hour and the methods used ended up making me feel like throwing up afterwards (though I didn't).

I don't remember what it felt like when I got my first pair of braces off, but I do know I was crying, and if I ever full-on cry from sheer physical pain, it must've been pretty bad.

I've experienced multiple accounts of blunt force to my fabulous noggin. When I was 2, legend goes that I rammed headfirst into a brick fireplace, and though I don't remember it, there's still a small dent on my forehead. When I was 8, being the stupid child I am, I jumped off the back of a couch in an attempt to do a flip, then landed headfirst. I've been hit on the head several times in my life by my autistic brother, which was usually caused by me setting him off in fights over things. A few months ago, I was sitting on my bed toward the tail end, and I leaned my head back not thinking it would hit the frame. It did, I shrieked for a second or two, and since it was late at night and everyone was asleep, I just sat there in shock for about 10 minutes hoping I didn't smash my skull. I think there's still a remnant of the bump it left, lol.


----------



## abelsister (Jun 19, 2015)

depression... sry if this is a downer but its a tough thing to go through and its the most painful thing, physically and emotionally


----------



## Cam1 (Jun 19, 2015)

Dont remember if I already posted here or not, but anyways:
When I was in 4th grade, my family was in the hospital a lot. The specific day I am talking about, my dad had just gotten out of the hospital. I used to roll in my sleep though. That night while I was asleep, I rolled off of my bed and cut all around my eye and down my face with the corner of my nightstand. I woke up cyprying with blood in my eyes and the pain was excruciating. I could have easily blinded myself, but luckily it did not hit my actual eye, just around it. I went to the ER that night and got the skin glued back together.


----------



## IMakeBoys (Jun 19, 2015)

Natural childbirth.  Breaking two fingers in a car accident while pregnant and only being able to take Tylenol for pain is up there though.  The therapy after they healed was a nightmare.


----------



## Royce (Jun 22, 2015)

Bump


----------



## Flowergender (Jun 22, 2015)

When I first started my period 5 or so odd years ago it was the cramps. Honestly there's no way to explain this feeling to anyone, if you've had your period and you have/have had bad cramps then you know what I mean, if you're one of the lucky ones (like me now, for some strange reason I don't really get cramps anymore and when I do they're more uncomfortable than painful). I can't explain it other than it feels as if someone is hanging on the lining of your uterus for dear life, just tugging at it, only to make things worse they're wearing a pair of gloves that are covered on all sides in very very sharp spikes. All I can say is thank god for Advil/aspirin.

*Some honorable mentions:* The time I pressed down to hard on the stove handle and broke it and the glass and it shattered everywhere. I got a tiny shard stuck in my feet that my parents couldn't find/get out, and whenever I hit it into a wall (mind you I was about 7 or 8 so I ran around a lot) it would burst open and bleed. I ended up having to get surgery to get it out.

The time I was anchoring myself up between two chairs and then swinging myself back and forth, sorta like a badly trained gymnast and fell face flat on the floor with very thin carpet. It was a very strange feeling and my head hurt for a while. (I was around 8 or 9 I believe.)


----------



## matt (Jun 22, 2015)

Propofol


----------



## Jarrad (Jun 22, 2015)

When Animal Crossing Amiibo Festival was announced


----------



## Ami (Jun 22, 2015)

When I had a food poisoning and my stomach was reallllly upset almost had an operation


----------



## Yukari Yakumo (Jun 22, 2015)

1. Needles.  I always have and always will hate needles.

2.  One night, we had some kind of fish for dinner.  I have no idea what it did, but I had heartburn that didnt' feel like heartburn but an incredible aching feeling along my back.  It was gone by morning, but that whole evening was torturous.

3.  There was a dog we got who apparently had ticks on him.  I had no idea what they were so I held him to try to get a better look, but he took offense and bit me on the nose.  Basically ripping it in half.  Eventually the doctor stitched it back up and I had them for a week or two.  The scar is still visible up close.


----------



## abbydoll (Jun 23, 2015)

when i was little, i had a huge nail jammed right under my baby toenail :c and stomach ulcers suck, too


----------



## milkyi (Jun 23, 2015)

Got my middle finger stuck in the car door


----------



## Javocado (Jun 24, 2015)

I haven't been in any major painful experiences in my life thank goodness.
But yeah, foot cramps suck a$$ haha.


----------



## Nizzy (Jun 24, 2015)

when i broke my foot


----------



## Wrathie83 (Jun 28, 2015)

Couple of years ago I dropped a dish of burning hot lasagna on my foot and because it blistered really bad, I now have a lovely scar to remind me of that daft moment :B.


----------



## Geoni (Jun 28, 2015)

Kidney stones, hands down. I had a very large one in 2012 I had to pass and then found out at the urologist that there were more coming out of the kidney. Lets just say it wasn't a fun month. 

Honorable mentions to that time I got a metal rod stuck into my knee and that time I got my arms wrapped with the 3 foot jellyfish tentacle.


----------



## cannolis (Jun 28, 2015)

A couple of years ago the gallstones in my gallbladder started acting up giving me this excruciating pain in my back and chest, it felt like I was having a heart attack.
Then the pain after surgery was the worst too, I had to stay in the hospital for a couple of days and then recovery time was a challenge since I really couldn't move much or risk tearing my sutures.


----------



## Airwriter (Jun 28, 2015)

Countless of Break ups over and over, which weren't my fault. But i finally found someone I'm happy with.


----------



## SugarPeachy (Jun 28, 2015)

When I fell over a sofa an landed flat on my face! I don't know exactly how it happened, but I ended up fracturing my wrist and bruising my face. So not only did I have to deal with a painful broken wrist, I also had to go to school with a swollen lip and carpet burn on my face. Not fun.


----------



## Lightmare (Jun 29, 2015)

OKAY yes so there are these things called like..nocturnal leg cramps???
and it's exactly how it sounds! your leg cramps up like crazy in the middle of the night mostly when you're sleeping and it's absolutely excruciating like honestly it feels like my leg is slowly being torn in half from inside out
gmnsaklghasg


----------



## Dasbreenee (Jun 29, 2015)

When I was six my appendix ruptured and the doctors didn't know about it. So I was left for five days with a ruptured appendix, blocked kidneys, and a hole in my intestines. Not only was that painful, but because they didn't know what was wrong with me , they had to do exploratory surgery and cut me from the top of my belly button to my pant line. I was in the hospital for two months. My scar hurt so bad I couldn't even cough.


----------



## Mayor Rose (Jul 15, 2015)

Bad stomach virus where when I didnt feel like I was going to throw up, I felt nauseous and there would be sharp pains. Then the nausea would get worse for a long time before I threw up again. Repeat this the entire night.


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Jul 15, 2015)

I once fell off a climbing wall with no harness (it wasn't super high so you weren't given one) and hit my leg off the handholds on the way down and then landed on it at an angle.

Not only this, but a woman came over to me who claimed to be a 'trainee doctor' and examined my leg and told me it was only sprained and the pain would go in a couple of hours. So my mother made me walk to the car, walk up the stairs, sleep on it all night, wake up the next day and walk down the stairs.

At this point my leg was bruised and off at a weird angle and I was clearly in a LOT of pain but my mam was saying I was just being a baby and a drama Queen.

Haha was she surprised when I went to hospital to 'stop me from panicking' and they told me I had shattered two bones in the upper and lower parts of my leg. 

That was fun.


----------



## Forek (Jul 15, 2015)

I was like 7 and i fell face first on concrete riding on this junky stakeboard. My head looked like cherrys apperently. I haven't really had really bad injurys though.


----------



## Nizzy (Jul 15, 2015)

When I found out that Ryan Gosling & Evil I mean Eva Mendes not only we're they in  relationship but she was pregnant with his baby. The pain I felt I  cant even describe . jk  but when I broke my big toe when I was nine it literally was one of the worst things I ever felt and till this day I have a scar and I cant bend my toe


----------

